# Michigan Bottle Show on 02/24/18



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

The West Michigan Bottle Club is hosting it's 28th annual Bottle Show on Saturday, February 24th, 2018. 
It is being held at 2327 Wilson Avenue S.W., Grand Rapids (Walker), Michigan, 49534. This is the Neil Fonger American Legion Post. 

It costs $3 fee to get in, which supports our monthly bottle club meetings held in the building. 
The door opens for guests at 10:00 AM. The show ends at 2:00 PM. 

This is West Michigan's only bottle show and bottle club. Anyone interested should attend as it's held only once per year. 
If you'd like to join the club, information can be had at the show by contacting me there or here (Robert Zavitz, who will likely be the youngest person set up) Steve DeBoode whose email is at the bottom, or Elmer Ogg our club administrator-- all of whom will be set-up at the show. 

Last year had a good variety, from pontiled historical flasks, to early bitters, to runs of colour in medicines and jars, to the ACLs and labeled bottles that sit nicely among the shiny glass. I was told by one dealer he intends to set out lots of empherma this year. 
We hope to see you there!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 22, 2018)

-
Have a good one.
Seems like a great show from the photos.

​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 22, 2018)

I intend to, Old Wiltshire. Thank you. 

For a smaller show, it's usually pretty decent.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 17, 2018)

One week to go!


----------

